# Midnight woes.



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

So Zorro's new thing is to wake me anytime during the night coz he wants to poo or pee. Thankfully doesn't do it inside the house. Earlier as he had an upset stomach, I would take him out just so that he didn't do it inside. 

But what do I do to stop him from waking me now? His last meal is around 9pm. He goes outside for one last time around 10pm. 

Today for example he popped and peed before going to bed at 10pm. And here I am , typing this up at 2am. Pls help! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milliesdad (Apr 24, 2016)

Millie has her last meal at 3pm, for that very reason, this gives her plenty of time to do her poo before bedtime, usually about 9.30pm
She still has two meals a day, 7am and 3pm.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Do you now have a garden so he is just let out rather than going for a walk? It could be he is not fully emptying before bed?


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Think 9pm for last meal is probably too late. I feed last meal between 4pm and 5pm.
Can understand how fed up you are with being woken up tho. 
Good luck!


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

2ndhandgal said:


> Do you now have a garden so he is just let out rather than going for a walk? It could be he is not fully emptying before bed?




I do have a garden but take him for a walk at night so that I can make sure he's doing his business rather than just moseying around the garden!


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Zorro has 3 meals a day. He has issues with food , so the vet advised 3 small meals. His first is at around 8am. If I were to do his last at 7pm, wouldn't that be too long a gap?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Alinos said:


> Zorro has 3 meals a day. He has issues with food , so the vet advised 3 small meals. His first is at around 8am. If I were to do his last at 7pm, wouldn't that be too long a gap?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I still do 3 meals a day for mine. I feed him 7am, 12 and then @ 5pm. 
He's been fine with the long gap between dinner and breakfast.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

It depends on the reason why you are spreading the meals if that would be too large a gap to be honest. If it is just he has a delicate stomach and is more suited to smaller meals then probably not. 

Molly has three meals and then biscuits in the evening which seems to work best for her pancreatitis. She has meals when we get up 6ish then middle of the day then when we get home so again 6ish followed by a few biscuits in the evening. All of the times are pretty flexible depending on what we are doing so often vary quite a bit.


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Ok. Thanks everyone for your insights. I will try coz this midnight schlepping is killing me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

